# Great show weekend



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great weekend! I am a huge fan of Rhonda Hovan, she does so much for the health of the breed, and is always willing to educate others or answer questions.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Sounds like a great weekend! I am a huge fan of Rhonda Hovan, she does so much for the health of the breed, and is always willing to educate others or answer questions.


She was just unbelievable in the technical knowledge that she has. One of our board members is an emergency room pediatrician, and he was amazed at her talk. 

Unfortunately, a lot of what she had to say, really was not good news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to your daughter, I know you're one very proud momma.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to you daughter! She is the future of the sport, so I am glad she is thriving.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Congratulations to you daughter! She is the future of the sport, so I am glad she is thriving.


I am also very thankful that breeders like you and I can name a bunch of others too have been there when she contacts you with questions about your dogs etc. ( It is sometimes embarrassing to find out who she is texting and I make sure they all know she is a Junior ).

My daughter knows pedigrees and lines better than anybody I know in my club. She has some big dreams and goals, and definitely knows what she likes and doesn't like in a dog. She is hoping to some day soon start the foundation of her own line.


----------

